# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Gezonde voeding voor een jonge en stralende huid

## FRANCOIS580

Met de donkere, vochtige en koude wintermaanden nu wel definitief achter ons en de lente in het verschiet is het de hoogste tijd om aan de gezondheid van je huid te denken. Dat is zeker nodig, want ook je huid krijgt het tijdens de gure wintermaanden erg zwaar te verduren. Door extra op je voeding te letten ben je echter perfect in staat je huid binnen de korte keren zijn stralend en jeugdig uitzicht terug te bezorgen. Welke voeding wordt door wetenschappers aanbevolen voor een jonge en gezonde huid en wat eet je best niet voor de gezondheid van je huid? 

We willen er allemaal zo lang mogelijk jong en gezond uitzien. Een jeugdige, stralende en gezonde huid is in dit kader van groot belang. Zijn je ogen de spiegels van je ziel, dan is je huid die van je gezondheid. Allerlei huidproblemen zoals acné, eczeem en psoriasis zijn een weerspiegeling van je lichamelijke gezondheid. Vaak zijn dit niet meer dan reacties op een onevenwicht tussen onmisbare vitaminen, mineralen, antioxidanten en spoorelementen. Dikwijls is een vale en kleurloze huid het gevolg van onderliggende aandoeningen zoals stress of infecties in je lichaam. Om onze huid zo lang mogelijk stralend jong te houden grijpen we massaal naar huid creme, hydraterende zalfjes en andere veelbelovende lotions. Dikwijls met teleurstellende resultaten want in veruit de meeste gevallen hebben ze geen enkel positief effect. Logisch, ze zijn immers niet in staat de tekorten aan gezonde voedingsstoffen voor je huid aan te vullen. Met de juiste voeding ben je perfect in staat om voor een stralende, jonge, fluweelzachte en dus gezonde huid te zorgen.

*Gezonde voeding centraal*
Voor het herwinnen van een jonge en gezonde huid met de nodige uitstraling is een gezonde voeding onmisbaar. In dit lichaamsproces is het belangrijk zoveel mogelijk je lever, nieren, bijnieren, schildklier en darmen te betrekken. Al deze organen zorgen er voor dat alle afvalstoffen op tijd en stond worden verwijdert, met een stralende en gave huid als zichtbaar resultaat.

*Voeding voor een gezonde huid is in de eerste plaats rijk aan:.../...*

Lees verder...

----------

